# BD HD DVD lossless audio codecs



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I read this in a review of a Blu-ray player on HomeTheaterMag.com 

http://www.hometheatermag.com/discplayers/0307lgbdhd/

"It doesn’t output any of the new high-resolution audio formats digitally (nor do any of the current players). Instead, you can get them in their analog form via the six-channel analog outputs."

I wonder, can this be true? I thought that none if it didn't say it decodes the new high-res audio formats, it doesn't. That's analog or digital. 

Am I mistaken?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayde said:


> "It doesn’t output any of the new high-resolution audio formats digitally (nor do any of the current players). Instead, you can get them in their analog form via the six-channel analog outputs."
> 
> I wonder, can this be true? I thought that none if it didn't say it decodes the new high-res audio formats, it doesn't. That's analog or digital.


The review is wrong. The LG player will send out decoded (including new DD+ or TrueHD) audio using lossless 5.1 channel linear PCM via HDMI.
http://us.lge.com/products/model/detail/tv|audio|video_digital video__BH100.jhtml
http://us.lge.com/superblu/features.html


----------

